# Warning Just a Few Minutes in the Heat: 13 weeks old. Does his stomach look bloated ?



## stocki_stev (Feb 7, 2011)

This is him after 5 minute walk in 90' heat. Gave him plenty of water and rest.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

How much water? It looks like he drank too much. Better to meter it slowly when they are hot. I imagine by now he has throw most of it up? He is kind of young for bloat but you have to be careful.

Is he an inside dog? Five walking minutes in 90F should not cause him to rack out like that.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I agree about the water. He does look bloated. Was it really humid? That could explain the wiped out with a five minute walk. How fast did you go? Richard Simmons walk or Betty white walk?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

agree with Jocoyn . this is looking like distress .
let the dog choose its own exercise instead of that forced march.

young dogs who have not been aclimitized to heat , have a hard time cooling themselves. Their internal thermo regulation is not good yet - they will feel heat more and cold more than an adult .

Don't give a lot of water immediately after exercise . Let the dog calm down first . Don't give ice cold water . More standing room temperature , less of a shock . 
Think brain freeze , gut freeze -- slows digestion and absorption.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Is this pup ok? He looked so hot and stressed I can't stop thinking about him. Five minutes should NOT do this! 

Once you let an animal overheat it does something to their metabolism to make the "next time" more likely. And like Carmen said, puppies not so good at regulating (neither are seniors)

Next time he gets hot the best thing is to take a garden hose, run out the HOT water first on the ground, then aim it on lower belly and between back legs until he starts to cool. Then STOP as they can overcool as well. Usually if mine is panting and the tongue is back to normal* I stop. Don't overcool the neck because that can send the signal to the brain that a hot dog is cool when it is not. Overheating can do awful things to blood chemistries.

I always carry cool packs with me when we have to work in heat (the kind you break something inside and they get cold) and can wrap them in a wet towel......I have not needed them because I force my dog to take breaks in the shade, but have emptied water bottles on my dog's inner thighs when we got back from a July search. 

*I do have a thermometer but the tongue is a good indicator. This is a good article

Dog Overheating | Outdoor Life


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Has he been checked for a heart murmur?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

is pup okay?

another thread (not a seizure) reminded me of this --- after exercise do not give the dog cold water , standing room temperature -- and do not allow the dog to gulp volumes of it all at one time , cup or two at a time.

Yes, even water can be toxic. Not so much the "water" but for the fact that the electrolytes (saline) can be so diluted that Water drunk - definition of Water drunk in the Medical dictionary - by the Free Online Medical Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia. , water intoxication which can result in coma or worse.

a good reminder for all since we are heading into summer's heat .


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Walk your dog when the sun goes down. Let the heat of the day go down and then work with the dog. I usually put mine back in their kennel where they have a bucket of water, but we do not overheat. If they are overheated, I wait, get out of the sun, do the garden hose thing already described, and then put a fan on in the room so the dog can get comfortable first, then in an hour or so I will give water. 

I hope the puppy is ok.

When my dogs are hot, they put their feet in their water bucket and paddle it out onto themselve. Silly girls.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I hope all is well.

My Dog Is Cool | RedRover

With more links:
What Are The Signs Of Heat Stroke In Pets?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Is this pup ok? He looked so hot and stressed I can't stop thinking about him. Five minutes should NOT do this!
> 
> Once you let an animal overheat it does something to their metabolism to make the "next time" more likely. And like Carmen said, puppies not so good at regulating (neither are seniors)
> 
> ...


How is the pup now? This is great advice and I was about to type the same thing before I read this reply. I always carry water and don't work my dog after 8:30 am or before 8 pm in the summer. Day time is for play, sleep, and pool time - too hot here in the summer for work.


----------



## stocki_stev (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in response. 

Max is doing well. 

I brought him to the vet and they said it was worms. Gave him some meds ( and put a lot of water in his back which was weird looking) and he is doing just fine. 

Thanks for the advice/ concern !


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Whew! Glad he's better


----------

